# non-Italian residents moving furniture from Canada to our Italian holiday home



## Italy_Bound (10 mo ago)

Hi there, my wife and I are Canadian citizens and own a holiday home in Piemonte. We would like to ship a container of furniture and personal effects (all owned for more than 12months) from Canada to our Italian home, however I'm struggling to determine if there are tax implications given we are not Italian residents (I'll reiterate that we own our holiday home in Italy, and hence have our Codice Fiscale, Italian bank account)
Has anyone moved furniture and personal effects to Italy as non-Italian residents? Did you pay VAT on all your items?
I appreciate all the advice in various forums to sell all your stuff and buy new, we considered, but do not wish to part with many of our furniture items and personal effects.
Any insights and experiences are very much appreciated!
Thank you!


----------



## NickZ (Jun 26, 2009)

Unless the rules have changed you would pay VAT. I think that's 22% on furniture. I'm afraid to ask how much a container costs these days.


----------

